# Cadence ZRS C9 4 channel guts



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

These are super cheap on ebay at the moment, though I havent heard it yet, they seem to get good reviews. Considering every other amp in the ZRS line looks nearly Identical to an Audioque amp, I believe this shares alot of architecture with the Audioque 4X90. Enjoy the pics, I will be using two of these, one run active, and the other bridged to a sub.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the C4 and it is an AWESOME amp.

Here is a pic of the C1 and C7


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

those larger ones look seriously stout! Look forward to using these amps in my install. Hopefully the C9 will be like the old monitor 1 amps I tried (didnt look too impressive inside but were designed well) and sound delicious


----------

